# Fläschen des nordend nur als flask spezi



## Gorlh (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe vllt vor alchemie zu skillen und nun weiß ich net welche Spezi ich machen soll, entweder Transmutaion was den vorteil hätte jeden tag eoic gems zu machen. Da wollte ich fragen wie oft procct das und wie hoch habe gehört bis zu 6 stück?
Oder ich mache flask, aber naja da die flask eh nix mehr wert sind, bringt es net wirjklich viel, außer evt der bonus mixologie. 


Und die frage ist wie man lesen kann oben ob man Fläschen des nordens nur haben kann, wenn man flask spezi ist?Oder geht das auch mit transmut spezi?


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

fläschchen des nordens was solln das sein?

tante edit hat mir grad zugeflüstert das du dafür nicht spezi sein musst


----------



## Dark_Lady (3. Dezember 2009)

musst definitiv kein Spezi für sein - ich bin Trans-Alchi und habs auch... Zu den Proccs - bei mir proccts recht selten eigendlich, höchster Procc waren mal 4...


----------



## RedShirt (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich transmutiere mit zwei Chars recht oft.

Mir kommt vor, daß für kleinere (itemlevel, mächtigkeit, whatever) Transmutationen die Proc-Chance höher ist.

Bei Epic-Gems procct es sehr selten, gefühlt 1 Proc auf 10 oder mehr Versuche.

Geht bis x5 nach meiner Erfahrung. Hab bisher zweimal x5 gehabt, öfter x2.

Titanbarren scheinen etwas häufiger zu proccen als Epic Gems, und die Erdringdiamanten usw noch häufiger.

Für Kohle-Verdienen kann ich nur Transmuter sagen... 30g nehmen, blubb blubb, 150g Wert einmal am Tag erschaffen. Noch n Edelsteinschleifer hochspielen, und schon ist man im 80er Content beim Umsockeln wesentlich günstiger unterwegs.


----------



## Sano (18. Dezember 2009)

ich transe täglich epicgems und muss sagen das es häufiger procct als ich es erwartet hätte.
oft sind es nur 2-3er proccs aber schon ab und zu auch mal nen 4er oder 5er. ich schätze das 
die procc chance bei ca 25% - 30% liegt (rein subjektive annahme von sano).
ich habe mir genau aus dem grund noch einen 2. alchi hochgeskillt weil ich die art der 
edelsteinherstellung in verbindung mit meinem schleifer zum goldverdienen sehr geeignet finde.

mfg sano


----------

